# evince build problem from ports



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 

When I try to build graphics/evince I get this error.

```
Making all in tiff
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/evince/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/tiff'
  CC     tiff-document.lo
  CC     tiff2ps.lo
tiff2ps.c: In function 'PS_Lvl2page':
tiff2ps.c:1131: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int', but argument 3 has type 'tsize_t'
  CCLD   libtiffdocument.la
grep: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.la: No such file or directory
gnome-libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/liblzma.la' is not a valid libtool archive
gmake[3]: *** [libtiffdocument.la] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/evince/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/tiff'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/evince/work/evince-2.32.0/backend'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/evince/work/evince-2.32.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

Someone an idea how to solve this?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

This might have something to do with it:


> 20090921:
> AFFECTS: users of archivers/lzmautils, archivers/lzmautils-devel
> AUTHOR: Christian Weisgerber <naddy@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> ...



Taken from /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## roelof (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I tried it but when I do `# portupgrade evince` or `# portupgrade -a` the same error appears.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jul 7, 2011)

Nobody ???

Roelof


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2011)

Stop bumping topics, Roelof. If you want attention, post new or improved information and tell us what *you* have done so far! This is not a helpdesk.


----------



## roelof (Jul 7, 2011)

Oke.

I have stated what I have done to solve it.
See message 3.

Roelof


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2011)

I mean what you have done _since_ your previous message. So adding new information instead of useless bump messages.


----------



## roelof (Jul 7, 2011)

hello, 

Googling to find a answer which I don't have found.
Several times read the UPDATING in ports.

Roelof


----------



## TheGuardian (Jul 9, 2011)

Try to reinstall archives/xz - `pkg_add -r -f xz`
and `portupgrade -o archivers/xz lzmautils\*` 
you should get message saying: something like this "updating pkgdb... done"
worked for me.


----------



## roelof (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, 

It worked.
But I xz and lmzautils gives a conflict and I hope I don't get any problems with that.

Roelof


----------

